# Opinions for insultated Bibs and Parkas



## CardsFan (Dec 20, 2009)

My wife managed to get too close to a shore fire while fishing the other day and burned a hole through one of the pants legs of her Redhead insulated coveralls!  Now I finally know what to get her for Christmas.  

We both have used coveralls for 10 years now but after reading threads on this forum, you guys have sold me on bibs and parkas.  I want to get her something at least as good or better than her old Redhead 100 gram Thinsulate coveralls, and the wamer the better since she gets cold after being on the lake all day.

We don't hunt, just fish, so camo colors, quietness, and scent lock are not factors.  I am more interested in:

Warmth
Water resistance in light rain
Ability for fabric to breath.
Construction quality.
And I would love to avoid having to drive to BPS since we live in Paulding County.  I would prefer a store where she can try it on for fit - I just have bad luck with ordering over the internet.  Is there any place on the west or northwest side of Atlanta that has cold weather gear at least as good as BPS?

I'm budgeting around $300 for bibs and parka.  I don't think any suit would be too warm for her, especially since we're sitting in a boat all day.   Your recommendations are appreciated.  Thanks!

BTW, I saw the thread here about Arctic Shield.  Will they last several years and have good water repellancy?  I found a thread on some outdoor board in Minnesota and pretty much everyone gave them a big thumbs down.  This thread was from 4 years ago so maybe their quality has improved?


----------



## chadf (Dec 20, 2009)

I got a browning jacket that I wear over my waders/bibbs that has a hood and water proof but breathable! It's been the the best $90 I've ever spent on hunting clothes( besides my $40 bibbs/coveralls that are waterproof)

I wear the jacket from cold mornings turkey hunting, to deer hunting, to duck hunting this morning! Wouldn't think twice to buy another one! Breathable material makes a diffrence( scent proof is crap....I still smell like a human...)

I'm also a jacket/parka and Bibb/overall type! Coveralls aren't comfy or useable for everything that I use mine for!


----------



## Fireman158 (Dec 22, 2009)

Go to the new Bass Pro in Leeds Alabama, its about an 1 hour out I-20 from Paulding and alot better ride.


----------



## Inthegarge (Dec 22, 2009)

Our local hunting shops sell Walls, Dickie's and others. I have tried several and find no real difference except for price. You can buy online from BPS.....That's what I do because the closest one is 120 miles in any direction.....RW


----------



## rjcruiser (Dec 22, 2009)

As far as insulation, I like to layer.  I know it is hunting that I do and not fishing, but in the cold weather, I've got some underarmour cold gear as a base layer, some army surplus snurfel gear as a second layer if it is really cold, and then some un-insulated windproof/waterproof bottoms and parka.  That keeps me warm and dry and I can wear the waterproof/windproof stuff in the summer/spring/fall when it isn't too cold if need be.


----------



## CardsFan (Dec 23, 2009)

Everyone, I appreciate the responses!

rjcruiser, I hear you on the layering.  We both wear the Cabelas ECWCS base layer, then add on on top of that so we can adjust our temp as need be.   The ECWCS base layer has allowed us to cut down on several layers that we had to wear before we got these last Christmas.

Fireman, thatr's an awesome tip.  Yep, the ride to Leeds would be much more pleasant


----------



## starmello (Jan 7, 2010)

Two words:

Arctic Shield

You will NOT get cold or wet.  Arctic makes bibs, parkas, boot covers, gloves and hats. Visit www.arcticshield.com

Tony


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 10, 2010)

Fireman158 said:


> Go to the new Bass Pro in Leeds Alabama, its about an 1 hour out I-20 from Paulding and alot better ride.



just a hair more than an hour from dallas to leeds

Total Travel Estimate:   1 hour 58 minutes   /   114.09 miles

but yeah a much much better ride and less hassle than messing with gwinett and discover mills


----------



## CardsFan (Jan 10, 2010)

Guys, really appreciate the responses.   We were in Louisville for Christmas and ended up going to the local BPS there.  I was pretty shocked that their BPS is much bigger than our ATL location (but I have not been to the ATL location in a couple of years so maybe it's expanded since then).  They have a substantial golf dept there and were constructing a virtual tee that was out of this world.   It looked to be a 30 foot screen displaying a par 3 tee overlooking a lower elevation green.  When standing at the tee, it looked so realistic I thought I was on the course.   I just wish they had the thing completely working.

Anyway, after looking at all of their bibs & parka combos, I ended up getting my wife the Arctic Shield H6 parka and H7 bib.  The lady that helped us was very knowledgable and spent a while helping us.   She said the Arctic Shield was one of, if not _the_, warmest combos they carried, and while not the most waterproof they carried, should perform very well for my wife.

We went ahead and pulled the trigger on the combo and I tried it out that night for about 30 minutes in upper 20 degree temps and high winds.  I never got cold and it blocked the wind extremely well helped by the hood flap that covers your chin and mouth.   When we got back home Julie and I took a friend out fishing targeting his personal best striper.  We fished all day with temps between 29 and 40 degrees with a light rain and Julie said she stayed much warmer with less layers than her old insulated suit.   She stayed dry and toasty all day.   And we did managed to get our friend his personal best striper before the year ended at 23 pounds!  

GON Freshwater Fishing forum link

Thanks again for the advice.   I felt better about getting the Arctic Shield for her after hearing the endorsements from several folks and it turned out to be the right chioce for Julie.


----------

